# Homeschoolers



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi! I'm Ashlyn. I am in 7th grade and have been homeschooled since Jan. 07'. I love it. I use the Virtual Learning Academy. This is a place for homeschoolers to chat.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Ashlyn! My name is Jacque. I am in 8th grade and I am homeschooled and have always been. I, too, love being homeschooled!  

Did you used to be on GoatWeb? If so, what was your username?


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi! I was goatkid101. Did you have the little doe Flicka? She is darling!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought that was who you are, but I wasn't sure! LOL! I recognized your name.  

Yeah, I still have Flicka! She knows she's cute! :roll:  Look at my website! It just had an extreme makeover yesterday! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am Chelsey And I am in the 10th grade =D I was Homeschooled in 4th grade, the end of 6th grade and from then 'till now. I love being Homeschooled! It fits my personality better that regular school; although if I didn't move around so much I would have probably stayed in school.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm thinking about homeschooling my 9th grader as he continues to have difficulties in public school & I would just like to ask you a few questions:

1. Do you have a parent home during the day to constantly check & make sure you're doing what you're supposed to be doing? If not, how does your parent monitor your progress?

2. Do you "go to school" on-line, or get the stuff via mail & send it in?

3. Do you feel you are learning what you need to in order to exceed later in life? For example, would you be willing to go up against an average public student in a "knowledge bowl" (such as Jeopardy) and have confidence that you would be able to complete, knowledge-wise?

Thanks in advance for your time - mmm


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The answer to your first question - It depends on how motivated you are, when you are older you monitor yourself. Here there is a law (i think) that you a "teacher" has to be home while your child is "in school" until they are 16, which is the age you can drop out of school. 

My mom is a teacher, we used order a whole school set that included all of the subjects and you send it in every cemester, but that was SOOOO boring! We just ordered some math dvd's and they are helping SOOO much, I am learning so much more in a week than I did in several months at school. Now we mix and match different school books.

I think I know SO much more about "real life" than my friends my age that are in public school do. I am finding who I am, and I think that is so important now-a-days. There is no peir pressure to have your hair a certain way you can just concentrate on school!

If someone is behind in school they are just going to get further behind and lose confidence.

Also I enjoy being at home, it really makes you think about what is most important, not the clothes you wear or the "things" you own. 

Ok I'm dne now :shock:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

1. My Mom usually is working when I do my homework. I haven't lied to her, so she knows she can trust my word that I have done my homework. And if I have something I need help with I just move on to the next question and continue my work until she gets home to help me.

2. We just purchase the curriculum that we want use and we don't send anything in. Mom goes to a certified teacher and she evaluates my homework. She fills out a notification form to be sent to our county superintendent. You should check with your state to see what your state regulations are for homeschooling, as the regulations are different for each state. You could check on your State Department of Education for regulations....

3. I feel like I am learning what I need to do well in life. I don't feel like I could compete on Jeopardy, but neither does my Mom and she went to public school. Now put me in a goat skillathon...and I would be good to go! :lol: 

I like being home and I agree with Chesley.....being home makes you think about the more important stuff.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on your states regulations you may or may not have to check with a teacher or the local school about your curriculum.

Home School Legal Defense can give you LOTS Of information and let you know what the rules are for you state. IF you become a member of their organization you will get legal defense as needed to help you in your endeavor to use your freedom to teach your son as you choose. 

Every Child is going to be different. One child at age 10 can work alone with no supervision while a child like my brother would go and play on the computer. You have to know your own child to know if leaving them for even an hour is going to be a productive time. My mom was always home with us.

There are so many resources out there for Homeschoolers. My favorite math was Saxton math. But others like Beka. Those are just two of the MANY available in just that one subject alone.

Jeopardy in my opinion is not a good gauge for how well you are doing on school. 

Socially I feel more rounded because I can enjoy being with people my own age but I feel very comfortable conversing with adults of all ages. (Yes even when I was 12 year old)

I am the first to admit that spelling is NOT something I am good at. And that has nothing to do with homeschooling because my mom tried everything â€“ even up to making me do spelling through high school until I graduated! It just never sunk in. I still try but I have a hard time with it. That is my biggest weakness. 

I enjoy writing though. I am very creative in that area though I donâ€™t use it much at this time. My mom fostered that in me and I appreciate that so much. Reading is also one of my strong points. I can read really fast. I LOVE history â€“ also something my mom chose to focus on because it was one of my strong points. We went on so many field trips and even our vacations would be educational. But I so enjoyed it. 

The best thing about homeschooling in my view point is that you can catter to your childâ€™s needs and strengths. That doesnâ€™t mean you donâ€™t work hard on their not so strong areas but school doesnâ€™t become a drag because they are enjoying so much more then just working for a good grade.

That is what is important in life. You canâ€™t always be expected to do as well as your neighbor in a certain class but by building them up in their strong areas and areas of interest you develop in your child a sense of worth and accomplishment. IT does help them to then realize they can do it.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

1. Our internet is slow so I do mine at the library. I do mine alone, my mom doesn't watch me. I only spend 2 hours there Mon-Fri. I usually stay on the schoolwork, but sometimes I go off to post on the goat spot, but it is fine because I am caught up in school. 
2. I do mine completly on-line, except for the books I have read. 
3. Definatly. I have always been really smart, so I feel I can exceed. I plan on being a Large Animal Vet. I hope I can but I will have to wait and see. The system for my homeschooling is weird. They only give you 36 lessons for an entire year. They are harder than in public schools, though. Tons of essays. I wish I could be homeschooled with textbooks. I work better like that.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I'm Sarah, I'm currently finishing up my freshman year(I have a 5 page report to do then I move on to sophmore) We go with a Catholic school in VA, http://www.setonhome.org They have a regular school then a homeschool thing. I have teachers, counselors, etc if I need to talk to somebody. They send all of the course books, sylabusses(sp?) etc and I can upload work and take tests online. If you aren't Catholic, they have courses for non Catholics too.
I was in public school up until 3rd grade.

1. My mom is home, but I basically school myself, I go to her if I need help and she looks over my work.
2. I explained that above. Seton is really a great school, the top cadet at Westpoint this year was a Seton homeschool graduate :wink:
3. I feel I am learning more now than I ever did when I was in school. I still socialize with other kids and adults. I feel I know more and have an oportunity to learn and experience more in life since I've been homeschooled. When I was in school, I was always done before the other kids, so I was basically sitting in school for 7-8 hours a day and not learning anything new.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> When I was in school, I was always done before the other kids, so I was basically sitting in school for 7-8 hours a day and not learning anything new.


Me too! I NEVER had homework either :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I also helped the other kids out with their homework :roll:
I couldn't imagine what it'd be like if I went back to school now, I'm sure I'd get expelled within an hour because I can't keep my mouth shut on certain things


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> > When I was in school, I was always done before the other kids, so I was basically sitting in school for 7-8 hours a day and not learning anything new.
> 
> 
> Me too! I NEVER had homework either :roll:


[I am not very good a quoteing lol] I was also always done befiore everyone else. Unfortunatly. I have to spend 3 hours a day for two days taking a test with the other students at the school. I was done in less than an hour and a half, and wasn't allowed to read. And I still did better then most of the other students. I love having all the extra time being homeschooled, too.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm in 10th grade and homeschooled. I love it. I've never been to an actual school, but from talking to and seeing kids there I am certainly glad I don't go. 
I also get my mom's full attention when I need it. She's a great teacher!  I also get to help pick out my courses- which curriculum works best for me and what extra subjects I want. I picked French as one of them, next year I might choose Hebrew. (providing I've learned all I can in French.)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not but sometimes I wish I was homeschooled.Like this week for example people can be so mean by starting nasty rumers.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not homeschooled and couldn't ever be. I just love being around my friends. 

My school, my grade specifically, is amazing. There aren't really any clicks or rumors or bullying here. I really enjoy the social part or public school


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all of your feedback. We're kind of taking it day by day here & we'll see what happens. My son gets decent grades in school. His main problem is putting bullies in their place  But the "no tolerance policy" of our school system doesn't account for that - you're supposed to turn the other cheek and walk away. How many adults can do that much less a teenager? 

Anyway, thanks for the comments. I am not home during the day & I think he would spend the whole time playing video games.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Just this week someone started a rumor that I was pregnant.Which I'm NOT!


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I had that happen to me in my senior year of high school at a Christian private school. I couldn't stand most of the kids in my class who were there mainly because their parents were trying to keep them out of the drug-infested public schools. About 2/3rds of my class got suspended for having a party with alcohol in our Jr. year and even though the rules said that they should have been kicked out they just got suspension instead.

When they started spreading the rumor that I was pregnant even the teachers that were senior class advisors believed them. I used to go to homeroom so I got marked present for the day and then would sneak out to my car and go home so I didn't have to spend any more time with those brats. Fortunately for me the lady in charge of the attendance records for the school was a good friend of my mom's. After I'd leave she'd call my mom to make sure that I had actually gone home and she would cover for me.  I was extremely happy to graduate and never go back.

I did go to the ten year class reunion to see if they had grown up and gotten over their snobbishness, but they hadn't. A few people said hello to me at the formal dinner, but at the picnic the next afternoon they ignored me and my husband and children completely. I refused to go to anymore reunions after that.

Recently I found a former classmate on Facebook and was very surprised to hear that she feels the same way about going to class reunions or keeping in touch with any of our classmates. And while she wasn't one of the "in" crowd I at least thought she was fairly popular when we were in school. Evidently she didn't think she was.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It all started becuase of a remark the teacher made.Then people who I thought were my friends started yelling it out to the world.I was very angry due to the fact the entire middle school knows about it.There was someone pregnant a couple months ago but that was no rumor.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I go to alternative school. 

On the subject of rumors and bullies, they will be everywhere. The best thing to learn to do is to deal with them.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's very true.


----------

